
Microservices Bliss with Docker and Traefik - 0xmohit
http://blog.hypriot.com/post/microservices-bliss-with-docker-and-traefik/
======
0xmohit
Incidentally, Traefik version 1.0.0 [0], codename reblochon was released [1] a
couple of days back.

[0]
[https://github.com/containous/traefik/releases/tag/v1.0.0](https://github.com/containous/traefik/releases/tag/v1.0.0)

[1] [https://blog.containo.us/traefik-1-0-0-reblochon-is-
out-e6fc...](https://blog.containo.us/traefik-1-0-0-reblochon-is-
out-e6fca002284d)

